# Tutorial Contest Winner July 2008: ***hot Purple***



## mslips (Jul 17, 2008)

*Hey everyone! I got a bunch of requests for a tut on this look so here you go! Sorry I don't have a pic of the tools I used. I have a pretty good idea of remembering though, or suggesting something similar at least. 

I did this on my girl Katy gettin ready to go somewhere! Idk lol

Tools: 


*FACE*

-BE prime time
-Dermablend smooth indulgence foundation in nude
-Aura Science loose powder
-Sugar tropic tan bronzer
-Mac blush in don't be shy
-Mac msf in lightscapade

*EYES*

-Paula Dorf eye primer
-Revlon colorstay e/s in pure pearl
-MUFE 9 e/s
-MUFE 92 e/s
-Urban Decay oil slick e/s
-Mac blacktrack fluidline
-Avon ultra luxury liner in noir
-Bourjois volume clubbing ultra blk mascara

*LIPS*

-Mac stroke of lust l/s
-clear gloss

*BRUSHES*

-BE full flawless face
-Mac 168 large angled coutour 
-Mac 190 foundation
-Mac 187 stippling
-Paula Dorf sheer crease
-Image Essentials crease
-Lola crease
-Japonesque med. detailer
-Maybelline angled contour
-Sephora mini liner*​*


1. OK! Here's my friend already having the foundation, powder, and bronzer applied. 
then I apply the blush right on the apples of her cheeks. 








2. With a thick layer of loose powder under eyes to catch fallout, take pure opal with a nice 
flat lining brush like japonesque's med. detailer and only liner the inner corners. Note i
also primed a little on the lower lashline. 







3. Now pack some mufe 9 on your brush and line the rest of the lash line







4. Then intensify the ends of the lower lashline with mufe 92







5. Prime eyes with paula dorf's eye primer. I love this primer because it's a true pale base
to show the most color intensity.







6. Take the paula dorf sheer crease brush, and apply revlon's pure pearl on the inner 
corners and brow bones.







that's how it looks







7. Now take 9, and apply it from the lashline to just below the brow bone












8. With your crease brush, take 92 and apply it from the lashline to crease blending
smoothly into 9 and pure pearl. You can always blend everything and re-apply it, to perfect.












9. Take a firmer crease brush like Lola's and apply Ud's oil slick just on the outer v to 
darken and sharpen the eye shape.

















10. with the same brush, smoke out the lower lashline with more 92 and then some oil slick.
(You could also use a pencil brush)

















11. Take avon's ultra lux. liner in noir and line the bottom waterlines and a little along
the lashline to darken.







12. Line the top lashline with a nice fine pt. liner brush and blacktrack fluidline winging 
it out and upwards.







13. Now take the lovely, volume clubbing and apply 2-3 coats for ultimate drama 


























14. Last, apply mac's stroke of lust on the lips and a nice coat of clear gloss on top for
extra shine and voila! Yer all set to go out! Just take off the headband and change the top
lol.






































♥BEH*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

She looks so pretty!  You did a fantastic job!


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

i love this look, its really pretty


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

*wow that looks so nice and i love your eye make up too *


----------



## TDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

You did a great job! You both look great!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

That's hot, love the liner!


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Beh, This is gorgeous! I love it! Great job.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Fantastic!  I love how brilliant the purple is!


----------



## mslips (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

thank you loves!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

this look ROCKS! love it!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

this is gorgeous! I want you to do my makeup. haha


----------



## .k. (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

oooo i love it! good job!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Gorrrrgeous!!!!! Can I ask how well the dermablend foundation covers? She looks like she has almost perfect skin anyways, so I can't really tell lol.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

I'm a sucker for purples so I automatically LOVE this tut.
Now I need some MUFE!!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

absolutely beautiful! you did a great job!


----------



## Jot (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

great look and great tut. Katy is stunning xx


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

This is wow.


----------



## mslips (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Gorrrrgeous!!!!! Can I ask how well the dermablend foundation covers? She looks like she has almost perfect skin anyways, so I can't really tell lol._

 
very well! i love that stuff. it leaves a nice matte finish and lasts all day! 

thanks everyone!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Luv this!! I need to try these colors this weekend


----------



## makeba (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Mac_Wendy (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

lovely tut, you did a great job.

can i ask, if you dont mind, what e/s from MAC could be used for the eyes, as i dont think we get mufu over here in the UK and would love to try this, as i love purples.

thanks


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

wow! great job!


----------



## mslips (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac_Wendy* 

 
_lovely tut, you did a great job.

can i ask, if you dont mind, what e/s from MAC could be used for the eyes, as i dont think we get mufu over here in the UK and would love to try this, as i love purples.

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks! well you can start off with the white cream coloe base, and use nylon, vanilla pigment, phloof, basically any pale or close to white color for the highlight. for the purples you could use...beautiful iris, violet pigment, vibrant grape, or deep purple. And def carbon for the outer v and darkening.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Wow, this looks so nice!! I loooove purples!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Wow you did a great job and you make it look so simple!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

This looks so HOT! Great job.


----------



## erynnj (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

dont you love paula dorf's soft crease brush. omg its the best brush EVER and <3 the primer.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

love those colors!


----------



## Floox (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Perfect!


----------



## TheProphetess (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Just wonderful! I LOVE purple!


----------



## maple14 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

so gorgeous! love both looks


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

i love purple and i love this...great tut!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! purple looks are one of my faves...i so have been wanting to get MUFE #9, i love #92 it is the best purple ever


----------



## Mac_Wendy (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_thanks! well you can start off with the white cream coloe base, and use nylon, vanilla pigment, phloof, basically any pale or close to white color for the highlight. for the purples you could use...beautiful iris, violet pigment, vibrant grape, or deep purple. And def carbon for the outer v and darkening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you, will definately be trying it out x


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

Love this!  the color, application.. it's definitely something i'd love to try, thanks for the tutorial too.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

it looks amazing.. super pretty !!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

What a gorgeous job! Your friend is lucky to have a friend like you who does makeup so well! Awesome!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

That looks phenominal!!!!!!


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

this is such a beautiful look!
if i had more purples, i would definately try to pull it off


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

wow! I am definitely going out, snapping up these colors, and trying this! I don't wear many purples but this is just amazing.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

This is sooooo beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

You are so amazing!


----------



## vcanady (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: ***hot Purple****

wow this is amazing!


----------



## joy_de (Aug 4, 2008)

Both of you look amazing! Great job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love the purple!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Aug 4, 2008)

That's it.  You did that! In other words...GORGEOUS!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Aug 4, 2008)

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## rocketqueen (Aug 4, 2008)

Gooorgeous! Such an intense look, thanks for posting!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 4, 2008)

That was tooooo gorgeous~


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 4, 2008)

that was amazing!!!


----------



## Miss World (Aug 5, 2008)

fantastic! you've done a wonderful job!


----------



## bonita (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow! That looks absolutely gorgeous. Your lining and shadow application skills are very articulate.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 12, 2008)

This is absolutely gorgeous! I definately need to get some purple.


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!!  I have to get back to my MUFE counter!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awesome job!!


----------



## mslips (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks!!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 20, 2008)

LOVE !! the colors


----------



## guriya (Aug 21, 2008)

awosome dear....


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

awsome !


----------



## korede2 (Aug 28, 2008)

absolutely pretty... great ob


----------



## Patricia (Sep 6, 2008)

you're fantastic

come and do my makeup plz


----------



## xwp (Sep 7, 2008)

I copied this for saturday night and got a ton of compliments. Love this makeup and all the colours!


----------



## mslips (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks so much ladies! i'd def love to do yer makeup patrricia =) and that's cool xwp!


----------



## jood (Sep 14, 2008)

wooooooow

I like it

Big Thanks for you


----------



## slayervixen (Oct 5, 2008)

GUH! Purple is my all time favourite colour and this could well be my all time favourite tutorial..that look is so beautiful.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 5, 2008)

awesome tut! how do you like BE prime time face primer? I've had my eye on the value pack at sephora (BE face and eye primer for $18) for a while.


----------



## carandru (Oct 5, 2008)

GREAT LOOK!  I will definitely try this one.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 12, 2008)

SUPER GORGEOUS, THE INTENSITY OF THE PURPLE IS AMAZING!
VERY BEAUTIFUL LADIES, LUV YOUR EYE MAKEUP AS WELL MSLIPS...


----------



## mslips (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slayervixen* 

 
_GUH! Purple is my all time favourite colour and this could well be my all time favourite tutorial..that look is so beautiful._

 
Aww purple's my fave color too! I'm tryin to take advantage of all the purple clothing our in stores since it's an IN color for fall =) Thanks hun!


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 13, 2008)

Please do a tutorial for your green and gold look - it's amazing!


----------



## mslips (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_awesome tut! how do you like BE prime time face primer? I've had my eye on the value pack at sephora (BE face and eye primer for $18) for a while._

 
thanks! yea i really love that primer, however i stopped using it becuz i seemed to break out on my cheeks. i might b fine with using it now. now im using md skincare all over blemish solution which is fantastic as a primer/acne treatment. i also use smashbox's. =) Ulta also carries that value pk.


----------



## mslips (Oct 13, 2008)

thx every1!


----------



## bsquared (Nov 13, 2008)

i love it! it really makes her eyes pop!


----------



## ANNAeye (Nov 15, 2008)

this is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## pinkstar (Nov 18, 2008)

Fantastic look! 
Btw, you look like a brunette Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, you're very talented!

You and Katy are gorgeoussss.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 19, 2008)

your blending job is ridiculously fearce!!! you are a natural talent!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 22, 2008)

brilliant, you both look awesome !!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 22, 2008)

Im in awe, your skills are amazing! Cant wait to see more from you!


----------



## bethany68 (Nov 23, 2008)

Girl...I wish you would do youtube tutorials! You are awesome..SERIOUSLY


----------



## .Pink.Kitty. (Nov 29, 2008)

I love it, Thanx for sharing your beautiful talent.


----------



## tlada (Dec 2, 2008)

Great job, I really love purple eyeshadow


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

so beautiful!! thank you!


----------



## LilSphinx (Dec 30, 2008)

This look is gorgeous! I love purples!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great job!


----------



## wenvers (Dec 30, 2008)

Great job, I lovethe colors!


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Jan 4, 2009)

The  blending work on this tutorial was absolutely perfect.  How beautiful; you are really talented.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow... I love purples and this is just fantastic... so many shades of purple all at once.. I can't wait to give it a go. It looks great on you... but also my bf has the same shirt Katy does =)  ... I tried to convince him that he should let me do your tut on him and with his shirt on so I could post it... and well no go... yet.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

OMG, this is so hot. Loooooooove it!!!!!!


----------



## ViolaStrings (Mar 3, 2009)

Are you sure the other make up shade is MUFE #9? I went to Sephora to pick it up yesterday and #9 is red.


----------



## gubeca (Mar 6, 2009)

XD great look! and has anyone told u look like carmen electra?..well..at least to me


----------



## ajenee (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 9, 2009)

wow this makes me wanna go play with my purples amazing job!


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

amazing!!!


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

very nice. but I like your eyes better, they are amazing!


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Apr 6, 2009)

i love both looks. they're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 23, 2009)

um wow you are amazing thanks for this tut!!


----------



## mslips (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Wow... I love purples and this is just fantastic... so many shades of purple all at once.. I can't wait to give it a go. It looks great on you... but also my bf has the same shirt Katy does =)  ... I tried to convince him that he should let me do your tut on him and with his shirt on so I could post it... and well no go... yet._

 
AH i didnt see your comment til now, that is hilarious..you gotta get him to say yes =)


----------



## mslips (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ViolaStrings* 

 
_Are you sure the other make up shade is MUFE #9? I went to Sephora to pick it up yesterday and #9 is red._

 
Yea..hmm maybe they changed it? 9 is the lighter purple and 92 is the dark purple



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gubeca* 

 
_XD great look! and has anyone told u look like carmen electra?..well..at least to me _

 
lol NO? Wow you think? i wouldnt haha! thanks thats a compliment!


Wow thanks everyone!!


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Apr 23, 2009)

*the blending is just amaaaaaazing!!!! <3*


----------



## mslips (Apr 24, 2009)

Elisha Cuthbert lol really?! I saw her on Jimmy Kimmel last night haha. i got that comment by someone before!! wow thanks! maybe not anymore since my hair is longer lol.


----------

